# baitcaster + line



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am still new-ish to baitcasting reels (getting better though, a lot less back lashes compared to first starting). There seems to be a lot of opinions when it comes to the "best" line for one (knowing there really is never a 'best' over personal preference).

*I have tried:*
First tried - Spiderwire EZ Braid 8lb (_was a mistake for just starting using a baitcaster, backlashes were dreadful to untangle_)

Second tried - Stren Original 8lb (_can't say I have any complaints really just didnt have a lot of it_)

Third tried - Berkley Trilene XL 10lb (_I love it for casting, and the strength seems great_)

One thing that seems to bother me most of all, when i tie a knot with most monofilament line, it seems to get 'curly' by the knot and for some reason it just doesn't seem to be as strong there. I loved the braided line, but as I stated, upon backlashing, it took forever to get the knots out.

The reel I am using is a *Pflueger Templar (not the 1935 version)* [ Ebay Link ] (for some reason it isn't on their site?)
Line cap. is 140/10, 100/10, 80/14

Any ideas on a line / test weight I should look into? 

_(and yes I do think I rambled more then needed)_


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You made a move in the right direction when you went to 10# XL. 12# or 14# would even be better to start on. Trust you are using enough weight for starters, 1/2 oz. minimum. You will learn to love the baitcaster for the ability to make very accurate casts as well as the lure speed control and the retrieve power when needed.


----------



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

Shortdrift said:


> You made a move in the right direction when you went to 10# XL. 12# or 14# would even be better to start on. Trust you are using enough weight for starters, 1/2 oz. minimum. You will learn to love the baitcaster for the ability to make very accurate casts as well as the lure speed control and the retrieve power when needed.



I've been thinking of switching to 12# or 14# (leaning at 12) but I'm not sure yet. Would you recommend staying with Berkley?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I reccommend staying with mono and going to 12 lb. You might want to try the Berkley XT. Make sure you wet you knot with spit very good before pulling the knot tight.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the Berkley line. Just about all my casting reels are filled with Berkley Big Game line except my flippin sticks which have 20lb. Trilene XT on them. Dont think you will go wrong if you stay with a Berkley mono line for your casting needs. The bulk spools of Big Game line wont cost you an arm and a leg either.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I give another thumbs up for Berkley mono's. I love the Berkley Big Game. I use the 10 lbs, 12 lbs, 15 lbs, 20 lbs, and 30 lbs tests. 

The reason you were having trouble with the braid is because you are using too small a diameter. If you are using 8 lbs test braid, it probably is around a 2 lbs test mono size. Baitcaster works better with diameters of 12 lbs test mono and up. The braids that I use is a 15 lbs test mono diameter which is 65 lbs test. I have tried Berkley Fireline, Berkley Tracer Braid, Power Pro, and Sufix. I have settled on Sufix. I have found that it stays rounder and does not dig into itself as much. It also comes off the spool better especially when pitching a bait into cover.

If you switch to the 12 lbs test mono and up, you will have a better time with the baitcaster. Also adjust the tension knob to where your lure/weight barely falls and set your centrifugal or magnetic brake all the way or about 3/4 of the way. Try casting with this setting until you learn how your reel cast and how fast the line comes off the spool. Once you learn it, you can slowly release the tension knob and/or brake system to get more distance.

Good luck!!!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that you should always wet the line before cinching it down. It will prevent the line from curling up as you had stated. It is curling up and losing its strength because of the heat generated by the friction caused by the line rubbing on itself. By wetting the line, your saliva is acting as the lubricant and the cooling agent.


----------



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

soua0363 said:


> I forgot to mention that you should always wet the line before cinching it down. It will prevent the line from curling up as you had stated. It is curling up and losing its strength because of the heat generated by the friction caused by the line rubbing on itself. By wetting the line, your saliva is acting as the lubricant and the cooling agent.


Right on, makes since to me. I only seem to get the curl with one knot. (video following)






My uncle taught me that knot when I was roughly 7 or 8. Always had good luck with it, but always used a braided line on spinning reels.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if your fishing from the banks i strongly recomend against extremely heavy braid like the 65lb. the first time you get hung up on an immovable object you will be hating life. the really light braid has its own issues as you learned with the birds nest but not only that, its small diameter also dictates that you have to put like 500(exageration) yards of line on your spool to fill it hence the insane backlashes. i found that in my experiences the best all around choice is the berkely vanish flourocarbon, although ive not seen anyone else like it as much as i. the 14lb is a great all around size and the line is nearly invisible so it works great in clear water or on high pressure front days. i use it to on my flippen rod(20lb) on my senko rod(12) and my spinnerbait rod (14) and it never gave me a reason to think of changing. it has less stretch and memory then mono but it works similar to mono. just my opinion.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

My vote is for Stren Super Knot it's great strength and knots hold real well. There is a lube or something put into the line. I still use it to this day. I don't use anything less than 12# on my baitcasters. So It should help you out the heavier the line and just remeber to set your reel to each bait you put on. I didn't do that for a when I first started but once you start doing it it's great and easy.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Lots of good input here. I like Stren Original and Sufix Siege...FWIW.

Good luck!


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

i use 20lbs suffix braid never have a problem with it


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i as well have a baitcaster. i use the Yo-Zuri line - 12lb test. it has the best of both worlds built in to one. (fluorocarbon/monofilament).

i have spoke to a lot of bass fishers out there that thrive on this line

BPS sells it for roughly $8 depending on diameter/color. i have provided a link below

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...lts?ordProd=Y&CMID=TOP_selectitems#itemDetail


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've had good success with the Suffix Siege. I had 12lb test on my baitcaster and spinning rigs for about 3-4 years and never had a problem. Used it 3 years straight for hard core pike fishing in canada without any backlashes, and I don't have the most expensive rigs. I have also had Power Pro on my trolling rods, started out with 50 lb, but it dug in everytime I got a hard hit so I had to upgrade to 65lb. Like the others said, if your going with braid, make sure it has at least a 12lb mono diameter.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

For mono I love suffix elite, or I like yo zuri hybrid lines!


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I absolutely love fishing power pro in a 6lb diameter. The line takes a LONG time to discolor compared to spiderwire, and is the toughest line I have used to date. The new fireline crystal is decent, but from what I noticed it did not discolor, only frayed and wore to the point where it became less translucent or more visible. When I first started throwing a baitcaster I would always spool them with nothing other than mono, berkley xt or stren. It did good enough, but I do not like the memory of mono compared to that of power pro. Also I never did like the feel of mono, or the line diameter when spooling anything over 12lb test. Not only does it not cast as far, but it will limit a crankbaits ability to dive deeper with the larger diameter line. Also I did not like the mono for abrasion resistance. I caught a nice 5lb bass earlier this year and it ran me over a shelf where I could feel the line snaggin rocks as the bass ran sideways. I'm sure if I would have been fishing mono I would have lost the fish.

My suggestion would be the 24lb test, 6lb diameter power pro braid. I spool mine once every year and it will typically last the entire season. Half way through the year however I do pull it all off the spool and respool it from the opposite end. This helps with the color and gives the line a longer lifespan in my opinion. Also, MAKE SURE THAT YOU DO NOT TIE BRAID DIRECTLY TO THE SPOOL. Place a layer or two of mono directly to the spool to eliminate the chance of line slip. 

If you do spool mono I would say Berkley XT or Smooth Casting.

This year I do plan on spooling one baitcaster with 10 or 12lb flourocarbon. I have read a lot of good reviews on the new Spiderwire Floro, but have yet to try it myself.


----------

